
Do we really want to “sell” ourselves? - octosphere
http://medium.com/@hackylawyER/do-we-really-want-to-sell-ourselves-the-risks-of-a-property-law-paradigm-for-data-ownership-b217e42edffa
======
BenjaminBlair
Definitely, there are problems with online data gathering, security, and
exploitation. Cambridge Analytica is just the tip of an iceberg, but a major
example nevertheless. It revealed how the democratic process can be
manipulated. By gathering big data one of the cornerstones of the modern state
has been moved. GDPR is no solution IMHO, instead of securing private
information it forces ISPs to store it, and if it is stored somewhere, there
will be ways to access it for whatever reasons. I'm not surprised that VPN
market is on the rise, VPNs like NordVPN, VPN unlimited, PIA, Zenmate, and
many others offer encryption services, hide your IP (location security), some
claim to keep absolutely no logs. You can never be 100% certain that all your
online information will be inaccessible, but taking additional steps to secure
it is better than putting blind trust in governmental agencies.

